# Can I lift with stitches.



## ICanBench50 (Sep 25, 2017)

Yup I'm in the ER right now waiting to get stitches on my rear delt. Had glass fall on me from my ceiling because I broke the lamp. So can I still lift. If I can should I go lighter so I don't tear it. This ****in sucks rn man.


----------



## Jin (Sep 25, 2017)

Yes, you can lift legs.


----------



## stonetag (Sep 25, 2017)

Keep your bench under fifty, and hit those legs.


----------



## ToolSteel (Sep 25, 2017)

Jin said:


> Yes, you can lift legs.


He's a future jyzz doppelgänger. He doesn't train legs.


----------



## PFM (Sep 25, 2017)

You could just train legs but why start now.


----------



## Yaya (Sep 25, 2017)

Yes u can.........


----------



## ECKSRATED (Sep 25, 2017)

Your idol zyzz use to train with a huge gash between his legs.


----------



## BRICKS (Sep 25, 2017)

You can but if you do make sure and have a decent bandage  on that.  In the first 24-48 hours the transient elevated BPs in the gym are gonna make that bleed.  Been there, done that.


----------



## Seeker (Sep 25, 2017)

ICanBench50 said:


> Yup I'm in the ER right now waiting to get stitches on my rear ANUS. Had a big COCK in me  while hanging   from my ceiling. So can I still lift. If I can should I go lighter so I don't tear it. This ****in sucks rn man.[/QUOTE
> 
> Damn dude..FD was over Mirin your bedsheets?


----------



## ICanBench50 (Sep 25, 2017)

The doctor said no upper exercise for 10 days but that seems like a conservative opinion. Would a little round and cough do harm? 

Also not not a fan of legs, will do abs and calves tho


----------



## JuiceTrain (Sep 25, 2017)

Just wrap yourself around in your zyzz blanket while you lift, I'm sure the warmth and comfort of the gay feelz will give you power and strength to push through.


----------



## BRICKS (Sep 25, 2017)

Don't worry, pretty sure Zyzz didn't work legs either.


----------



## ICanBench50 (Sep 25, 2017)

BRICKS said:


> Don't worry, pretty sure Zyzz didn't work legs either.



he squatted 225 for reps. U mirin?


----------



## ToolSteel (Sep 25, 2017)

ICanBench50 said:


> he squatted 225 for reps. U mirin?


So he did a warmup and stopped? What a pussy.


----------



## knightmare999 (Sep 25, 2017)

ICanBench50 said:


> he squatted 225 for reps. U mirin?



This post has to be trolling, too.
I think the whole thread is: I don't believe anything out of this guy.


----------



## ICanBench50 (Sep 25, 2017)

Just to prove I'm not trolling: 

https://imgur.com/gallery/DlAA6

https://imgur.com/a/OguuK


----------



## BRICKS (Sep 25, 2017)

ICanBench50 said:


> he squatted 225 for reps. U mirin?



No, my 5 foot tall wife squats 225 for sets of ten...and she's 50 years old.  No, I'm not "mirin".


----------



## Jin (Sep 26, 2017)

BRICKS said:


> No, my 5 foot tall wife squats 225 for sets of ten...and she's 50 years old.  No, I'm not "mirin".



Thats really impressive. She natural or on creatine?


----------



## BigSwolePump (Sep 26, 2017)

Just drink some zzyz jizz and you will be fine.

Oh next time you are fuking your ass with a zzyz size dildo....hold onto something so you don't slip on your jizz in the tub.


----------



## knightmare999 (Sep 26, 2017)

ICanBench50 said:


> Just to prove I'm not trolling:
> 
> https://imgur.com/gallery/DlAA6
> 
> https://imgur.com/a/OguuK



I'll still give you the benefit of the doubt on your Jyzz threads that you're a level 20 troll.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Sep 26, 2017)

I would have banned this little prick long time ago.. he didn't do anything really wrong but I would have done it anyway


----------



## ICanBench50 (Sep 26, 2017)

Bro Bundy said:


> I would have banned this little prick long time ago.. he didn't do anything really wrong but I would have done it anyway



Sorry for hurting your feelings


----------



## BRICKS (Sep 26, 2017)

Jin said:


> Thats really impressive. She natural or on creatine?



She's been training seriously for 4 years.  Natural.  She's squatted 255 for 10s before.  She prefers to train 185-215 range for reps, though.  Knees not so pissed off after.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Sep 26, 2017)

ICanBench50 said:


> Just to prove I'm not trolling:
> 
> https://imgur.com/gallery/DlAA6
> 
> https://imgur.com/a/OguuK



U even have the Zyzz hair going. How cute.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Sep 26, 2017)

Your a very ugly guy


----------



## ICanBench50 (Sep 26, 2017)

Bro Bundy said:


> Your a very ugly guy



The insecurity is high in this one


----------



## ICanBench50 (Sep 26, 2017)

Bro Bundy said:


> Your a very ugly guy



Maybe try going to college. You're*


----------



## Bro Bundy (Sep 26, 2017)

You're very ugly


----------



## John Ziegler (Sep 27, 2017)

ICanBench50 said:


> Yup I'm in the ER right now waiting to get stitches on my rear delt. Had glass fall on me from my ceiling because I broke the lamp. So can I still lift. If I can should I go lighter so I don't tear it. This ****in sucks rn man.



That visit to the er ought to cost about 5 grand

They thought you were trolling because it was hard to believe someone could be that stupid to do what you did 

Nice job at proving them wrong with the pics seeing what you look like (not the cut just you in general) makes it a lot more believable


----------



## ICanBench50 (Sep 27, 2017)

Zeigler said:


> That visit to the er ought to cost about 5 grand
> 
> They thought you were trolling because it was hard to believe someone could be that stupid to do what you did
> 
> Nice job at proving them wrong with the pics seeing what you look like (not the cut just you in general) makes it a lot more believable



Lmao ur life must be really boring to have to hate on me brah. What did I ever do to u sad kunt. Trying to bring down young a OG like myself hhahahahaha fken rofolollolll


----------



## John Ziegler (Sep 27, 2017)

ICanBench50 said:


> What did I ever do to u sad kunt



You said roids ...

Yuh twat


----------



## John Ziegler (Sep 27, 2017)

When you don't know jack shit about um !


----------



## ICanBench50 (Sep 27, 2017)

Zeigler said:


> When you don't know jack shit about um !


 
Who. Gives. A. ****.


----------



## BRICKS (Sep 27, 2017)

ICanBench50 said:


> Who. Gives. A. ****.



Thats not what your mom said last night....


----------



## ICanBench50 (Sep 27, 2017)

BRICKS said:


> Thats not what your mom said last night....



Oh Big Ramy making mom jokes now.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Sep 28, 2017)

ICanBench50 said:


> Oh Big Ramy making mom jokes now.



Don't be mad cus bricks' delt weighs more than you do


----------



## ICanBench50 (Sep 28, 2017)

ECKSRATED said:


> Don't be mad cus bricks' delt weighs more than you do



don't be mad my dick weighs more than you


----------



## ECKSRATED (Sep 28, 2017)

ICanBench50 said:


> don't be mad my dick weighs more than you



Seriously? You have a 250 pound dick? That's awesome. I'm jealous of your dick.


----------



## BRICKS (Sep 28, 2017)

ICanBench50 said:


> don't be mad my dick weighs more than you



Doesn't get enough exercise....


----------



## Jin (Sep 28, 2017)

BRICKS said:


> Doesn't get enough exercise....



Big Ramy with a Brilliant Retort!


----------



## John Ziegler (Sep 29, 2017)

ICanBench50 said:


> don't be mad my dick weighs more than you



Talk about someone that ought to have a better education.

Your grammar suck's a dick as big as Moby Dick.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Sep 29, 2017)

You should change the title to " can I lift with stitches in my ass?"


----------



## BigSwolePump (Sep 30, 2017)

I can't believe that his thread is still alive.


----------



## John Ziegler (Oct 1, 2017)

It's still going because dummies like 50 are fascinating


----------



## JuiceTrain (Oct 1, 2017)

ICanBench50 said:


> don't be mad my dick weighs more than you



Are you like one of those fat dudes that's too fat to get out of bed unless your rigged up and hoisted?


----------

